# First Venison Roast!!



## smokealilsmoke

Hey there just got done eating my first smoked venison roast and thought it went all right by my standards, which are pretty low considering I've never had smoked roast before. 

I first trimmed the majority of the fat off the roast and then put it in a water, apple cider vinegar, sugar, and tobasco marinade for 48hrs. After taking it out I put a thin coat of mustard on it and followed with Jeff's Rub, which is AWESOME I might add!! I put it in the smoker on 225 and cooked it till the internal temp was 170. 

It turned out nice and spicy just like I like it but may have been a little much for others with combining the rub and the tobasco in the marinade. 

It was a lot more tender than I thought it was going to be and only used a fork to cut it and eat it after the initial slicing. Here are some pics. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!! Sorry for some of the pics but had to use the phone until the wife got home to show me where she hid the camera..... In plain sight!!


----------



## raptor700

I like to (bleed) my roasts in a cooler with ice water for 4 - 5 days, when the water turns red I drain and add fresh water and ice as needed until the water isn't red.

Then marinate for 48 hours with your favorite seasonings. 

.


----------



## smokealilsmoke

Good call on the 4-5 days. I normally do it in salt water in the fridge for a day or two then just dump the red water out and into the marinade. I'm gonna try your method next time.


----------



## raptor700

It works great Smoke

If bled properly, venison can be a very tender and juicy piece of meat.


----------



## roller

Raptor I do my venison qtrs. the same way everytime I kill a deer....Your roast look good nice job...


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks pretty good from here!


----------



## frosty

Nothing wrong with that!  Beautiful job on the first try!


----------



## mballi3011

It looks like Keith (Raptor's) taken pretty good care of you.


----------



## bakerman

Just had a co-worker give me 2 roasts! Looks like I will be doing deer this weekend. I will keep you  posted.

Bman


----------



## smokealilsmoke

Sounds good Bakerman!! Take some pics!!


----------



## melleram

I've heard to brine it,

Cook them faster at around 300 to an Internal temp around 135. 

Pull it off the heat, wrap in foil and let set on the counter for a couple hours, then refrigerate. 

Slice it the next day while cold, eat cold or rewarm the slices in a pan of au jus

Just like arbys!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4

Looks great even if its a little done for my tastes, but they are right about bleeding the meat it really helps!


----------



## coffee_junkie

Nice job!


----------



## smokealilsmoke

What would be a good brine for a roast and how long would you keep it in there? I've never done one before?


----------



## bakerman

Smokealilsmoke said:


> What would be a good brine for a roast and how long would you keep it in there? I've never done one before?




I need the same question answered. I wanted to find out if marinading is better than brining for deer roasts. I made some marinade last night and was gonna inject the roasts tonight ( didn't do it yet ) and smoke them tomorrow. Would it be better to brine them? If so is a simple brine okay for deer? Or should I do a cider based one?

The roasts are about bled out now ( it's been 3 days ). So the sooner I have a response from someone in the know the better. I can drop them in a brine tonight if I get a response.

I plan on a mustard slather with a rub and bacon wrap before smoking just so all information is at your disposal. Smoke at 225 to a internal temp of 145, foil wrap for an hour and slice 'em up.


----------



## raptor700

Bakerman said:


> I need the same question answered. I wanted to find out if marinading is better than brining for deer roasts. I made some marinade last night and was gonna inject the roasts tonight ( didn't do it yet ) and smoke them tomorrow. Would it be better to brine them? If so is a simple brine okay for deer? Or should I do a cider based one?
> 
> The roasts are about bled out now ( it's been 3 days ). So the sooner I have a response from someone in the know the better. I can drop them in a brine tonight if I get a response.
> 
> I plan on a mustard slather with a rub and bacon wrap before smoking just so all information is at your disposal. Smoke at 225 to a internal temp of 145, foil wrap for an hour and slice 'em up.


  Once you've bled the roast you have to impart some flavor back into the meat.

I'm sure everyone has their favorite marinate but I use 

64oz of beef broth

1 cup Moore's marinate

½ cup soy sauce

½ cup worsty

and all the fresh cracked black pepper you like

Marinate for 48 hours.

You can double the recipe if needed, just make sure the meat is totally submerged in the marinate.

You can fill a ziploc bag with water and place on top to keep the meat submerged.

I cook my venison to an IT of 160º


----------



## michael ark

Beer works good for some reason we all ways have some at deer camp
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Just soak then cbp, garlic, onion powder .


----------



## smokealilsmoke

I'm def gonna try that beef broth marinade on my next roast!! Thanx Raptor!!


----------



## raptor700

Let us know how it turns out Smoke


----------



## jrod62

LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!


----------



## bakerman

Okay here is what I did.

Brined it in this:

1 Cup of light brown sugar
1 Cup of Kosher salt
1 Cup of burgundy (substituted 1/2 grape juice 1/2 white vinegar)
1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons fresh crushed black pepper
1 teaspoon of dry marjoram leaves
1 teaspoon of chili powder

Mix all until salt and sugar dissolved ( I put it in a saucepan and heated it up then put it into the fridge until cool ). Put roasts in ziplock bag with brine and soak for 12 hours in fridge, rotate it a few times. Drain and air dry for a couple of hours.  Slather with regular mustard, dust with rub and wrap 3-4 slices of bacon toothpicks will help keep the bacon in place. Into the Smoker at 225 degrees ( hickory chunks ) Smoke for 2 hours until 145 degrees internal temp reached. Pull from smoker wrap in foil let sit for an hour. Removed the bacon ( not cooked all the way ) slice thin and serve.

We had this with sauteed mushrooms and spinach , along with mac and cheese. IT WAS FANTASTIC!! Best deer roast I ever ate.

Even better next day for football game ( Skin's lost a heartbreaker to the Pats). Put the slices on a Kaiser roll with mustard.....heaven. Sorry no pictures my daughter took the camera to her boyfriends.

Thanks to everyone here for the help it was great.

Bman


----------



## plj

Looks great, you can invite me over for dinner any time!

I prefer venison more on the rare side, much better flavor imo. I'd only have gone to internal temp of 140-150. But if you were happy with your result then ignore all of us and do it again!


----------



## smokealilsmoke

That sounds delicious bakerman!! I am definitely gonna put that on my to smoke list!! Like PLJ said i think I left it in for a little to long and next time I am definitely gonna take it out a little sooner next time!! Thanks for all the great tips fellas!!


----------



## odaat

I smoked a venison roast for a friends birthday party. They ate the whole thing!

1- Thawed it out overnight. It had been shot Thanksgiving morning, (7pt. 250# buck), hung two days, butchered, in ice water two days, fat trimmed & froze

2-Experimented w/marinade-1Can Guiness, 4 tbsp. olive oil, Zatarians Cajun & Grand Marlin hot sauce, 12 hours

3-White oak chunks,2" x 2" x6" and mesquite chips as needed on my Brinkmann electric, 5 hours. Kept the water pan steaming.

4-Temp at 135 degrees, removed and cooled to room temp

5-Refrigerated overnight

6-Sliced with the grain into about 2" x 2" chunks, sliced thin.

I was hoping they would not like it, but.....

I will try that recipe again.

Tom


----------



## smoking it all

was looking for a good smoking recipe for a deer roast got a roast 2.41 lbs and was wanting to use wine for my brine any suggestions for this .how long to marinate and how long to smoke it's my very first one


----------



## goose835

Nice smoke! Great lookin roast.


----------

